# To Cavapoo or to Cockapoo?



## Turi

Hi all,

Marcus and I have found a puppy class that we’re happy with and also booked a spot with a day care company. We’re especially delighted about the latter as the company doesn’t normally cover Putney. We ‘subtly’ mentioned our best friends’ dog which is on their lists and how much our friends rave about them … flattery gets you everywhere 

Anyway Louise, the owner of the day care centre, asked us what sort of dog we were getting – she said a Cockapoo was a great choice but had we considered a Cavapoo? She raved about them saying they’re gentle, easily trained, incredibly affectionate and generally lower maintenance than your average Cockapoo. 

As you know, I like to do my research and be prepared  and I'm shocked to learn that Cavaliers are prone to SO many health problems… Syringomyelia, Eye Conditions (BVA/PRA, Hereditary Cataracts etc), Mitral Valve Disease, Hip Dysplasia, Patella Luxation to name a few.  However, I gather with careful breeding these problems can be greatly reduced even more so when crossed with another breed (i.e. a Poodle). 

Marcus and I have decided to visit a Cavapoo breeder… We still think that Cockapoos are a better choice for us but need to be 101% sure. 

Does anyone of here have a Cavapoo or know of one? It would be interesting to hear people’s thoughts on the two and their differences. 

Turi x


----------



## M&M's mummy

Yes I have one of each.
I don't see much difference in them apart from size and stamina and Milly is more of a lap dog.

She bombs around the field and can really run fast although she will tire out more than Monty but there isn't any difference in walking I have found anyway.

Milly needs just as much grooming as Monty in fact she gets more knottier than him.

I do know of a few others - one of which does agility and is a newly qualified PAT dog.

The downside is the health of the Cavaliers 

I will post a picture and video for you to see one in action.


----------



## M&M's mummy

and the video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7FP-JtwhXY


----------



## Turi

Hi Shirley

Thank you for your post. 

Both of yours are just gorgeous! 

Yes, the health risks are a real concern. We’ve managed to track down four breeders who do all the necessary health-checks. There are so many people offering puppies online who don’t bother. 

Part of the attraction of a Cavapoo is that they’re so loving. We’ve only seen Cockapoos when they’re about to be walked (i.e. excited!) – can they be cuddly at home? 

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Yes cockapoos can be very cuddly at home as well, the other day my Izzie slept right on my knee for about an hour and a half & she regularly lays on my dads belly with her paws over his shoulders as if she is cuddling him, very cute!  Good luck with your choice


----------



## Turi

Thanks Laura - we're both big softies and want a dog we can cuddle as well as walk/have fun with 

Turi x


----------



## Happyad

As a cockapoo owner im biased lol
Maybe someone can help, is there a cavapoo group/society, who are driving the breed forward with health standards, thats out there for people to contact. 
I'm in Ealing and if you get the chance and want a cockapoo fix, try Chiswick House and grounds, all types and sizes walked there
A


----------



## Rufini

My pup LOVES to nap and cuddle up on me  He's very very loving. Although he is very lively when he's awake


----------



## Sezra

Cockapoos are definitely cuddly! Daisy is quite calm. She runs around with her doggy pals but if it gets too rough she comes and stands next to me. At home she is calm apart from a bit of puppy cheekiness and just wants to be where ever we are. x


----------



## M&M's mummy

Turi said:


> Hi Shirley
> 
> Thank you for your post.
> 
> Both of yours are just gorgeous!
> 
> Yes, the health risks are a real concern. We’ve managed to track down four breeders who do all the necessary health-checks. There are so many people offering puppies online who don’t bother.
> 
> Part of the attraction of a Cavapoo is that they’re so loving. We’ve only seen Cockapoos when they’re about to be walked (i.e. excited!) – can they be cuddly at home?
> 
> Turi x


If you have found 4 good breeders that is great and worth exploring.

To be honest either dogs are gorgeous, loveable playful dogs and whatever you go for sure you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Turi

Yes, I did wonder if it was a bit silly asking about a Cavapoo on a Cockapoo enthusiast forum lol! 

Thanks for the tip Adam, we’ll try and check out Chiswick House!

Rufini, that’s lovely to hear. I think both Marcus and I would like a mix of loving and fun, if that’s possible. 

Sarah, Daisy sounds lovely!

Yes Shirley, we’ve found one in Devon, one in Surrey, one in Lincolnshire and one in Hertfordshire. If we did decide a Cavapoo was for us we’d only get one from a breeder who health checks all their mums before each litter. 

Turi x


----------



## Dylansmum

I haven't had a cavapoo, but I did have a cavalier and he was definitely lower maintenance than Dylan, but not nearly as much fun. He was less outgoing, not as lively and not as keen on games, retrieving etc. But of course the cavapoo cross could be very different. Dylan is very high energy but will also spend hours on our lap - the minute we sit down he is there too. He is incredibly loving. I was also very lucky with the health of my cavalier, apart from the usual teeth and anal gland problems - he lived to 17. I think it is very hard to classify a whole breed with characteristics as within the breed the individual dogs will vary so much in temperament.


----------



## Happyad

In fact this Sunday is Chiswick house dog show. 
So hundreds of dogs of all variations. 
Its where I used to "dog stalk" when we were trying to decide which breed. 
And a bar!


----------



## Hfd

Just a thought - Billy is a cockapoo from show mum and toy dad, which will probably mean he will not grow as big and they can be calmer than a working cocker puppy. He is definitely a fan of cuddles and curling up on our knee / the sofa on an evening.
Good luck with your search. x


----------



## Turi

Helen, thank you for your post… I read it with interest. I think it will be much easier for Marcus and I to make a decision once we’ve met the Cavaliers and their pups. In any case I imagine that either a calmer/more affectionate Cockapoo OR a higher energy Cavalier would be wonderful. I just can’t wait to have a fur-baby! :jumping:

Adam, unfortunately we are away this weekend otherwise we’d have jumped at the chance of dogs AND a bar! 

Turi x


----------



## MillieDog

Just food for thought Turi, regarding a breed with a poss health risks.

My friend bought a Labrador and went to great langurs to make sure both parents were tested for a low hip score. Which they were. However her lab by 2 years old has terrible hip problems and can hardly be walked. 

Sometimes it's just best to go with a known healthy breed rather than try to dodge so many bullets, so to speak.


----------



## Turi

Hi Julie

Thank you for your thoughts. 

That’s so shocking to hear about your friend’s Lab. How devastating. 

Being new to this I perhaps wrongly assumed that healthy background would mean healthy pups? 

Turi x


----------



## Sezra

MillieDog said:


> Just food for thought Turi, regarding a breed with a poss health risks.
> 
> My friend bought a Labrador and went to great langurs to make sure both parents were tested for a low hip score. Which they were. However her lab by 2 years old has terrible hip problems and can hardly be walked.
> 
> Sometimes it's just best to go with a known healthy breed rather than try to dodge so many bullets, so to speak.


That is so true, and you often have to look back to the grandparents aswell which can be harder with a crossbreed. 

Your poor friend and her dog, must be very hard for them both.


----------



## M&M's mummy

MillieDog said:


> Just food for thought Turi, regarding a breed with a poss health risks.
> 
> My friend bought a Labrador and went to great langurs to make sure both parents were tested for a low hip score. Which they were. However her lab by 2 years old has terrible hip problems and can hardly be walked.
> 
> Sometimes it's just best to go with a known healthy breed rather than try to dodge so many bullets, so to speak.


Sadly that's not the first I have heard of this happening.

With HD it's not only genetics but environmental plays a factor such as how puppies were raised, diet and not over exercising too young.Sometimes we can do all the tests but the dogs still get things like this and must heartbreaking to see them suffer.

Has your friend tried magnetic collars to help? here is a link :

http://www.magno-pulse.com/product_info.php?cPath=23&products_id=29


----------



## ali-s.j.

Turi, I also have experience of cavaliers, have had them in my family since I was 9. They are lap dogs, sweetest nature you could ever wish for but if you want lively ..... :ilmc:


----------



## JoJo

Interesting thread .. I am not up to speed with cavapoo's, but hey they are cute .. just see Shirley's Milly .. cutey ...

Regarding health, I have not researched cavalier spaniels, but I have been researching cockapoos in depth (no expert, just learning) are their pure breed parents .. lots of research but all worth while and interesting for an article I was asked to write ...

So when breeding Cavapoos ... would there be more health testing required than breeding cockapoos? ... There are quite a few required for American and English Cockers ... 

(sorry learning here)


----------



## Jukee Doodles

A Working Cocker Mum DOES NOT ALWAYS = Hyper pups

and equally

A Show Cocker Mum DOES NOT ALWAYS = Couch potato pups

Visiting breeders and actually viewing their dogs is a must - meeting the mums first hand will be your clearest guide (this includes Cavapoo mums too xxx).


Stephen xx


----------



## M&M's mummy

I let you borrow Milly my Cavapoo for the day Ali 

I think you most of all would enjoy the experience being a former Cavalier owner ( like I was).

I am basing this on My cavapoo and my cockapoo who is a big wuss.

Who is more dominant : Milly
Who is more jealous : Milly
Who is more defiant : Milly
Who nicks the other toys and isn't scared when growled at : Milly
Who is scared of a lot of dogs : Monty
Who will go over onto belly if you raise your voice : Monty
Who hates to be told off : Monty
Who is the biggest crybaby : Monty
Who can't be bothered to get off sofa and go for walks at night : Monty
Who will go out in all weathers: Milly
Who barks the most and is more excitable : Milly
Who demands fusses off you and when you stop you get bashed with the paw : Milly

Who is scared to go walking at night when it's dark : Monty

They are both funny characters and love them both sooo much but I couldn't choose between them which cross I prefer- it's the Cavaliers health that really let's them down.

I also love other poodle crosses too though!! especially schnoodles and westiepoos.

There is just something about dogs when you add a poodle into the mix.:love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## ali-s.j.

That's interesting M, my Ellie was a great wee dog with small children around, I like the idea of a more "souped up" version 

I have to say now, I can't imagine ever having anything BUT a cockapoo!

Turi - don't dismiss working cocker cross poos - working cockers are gorgeous, so easy to train too, and every bit as loving as any other type  :iagree: with JD advice - go look at as many as you can for comparison


----------



## Dawny

hi my wispa is half working cocker and she is fast and funny on walks and a big cuddly sofa hog in the house, im thinking of getting another dog and have concidered a cavapoo but cant find a breeder i like the look of. good luck with your search.


----------



## Turi

Hello again

Thank you for all your responses!

Our first choice of Cockapoo would be working cross. We met a breeder a hobby breeder in Kent and we’re due to visit JDs this Saturday – can’t WAIT! From the photos I’ve got my eye on Muffin or Coco… On Sunday we’re going to meet the litter of Cavapoos and I think having the viewings so close together will help to make a comparison. 

Jojo, with regards to Cavaliers apparently 50% of them get heart problems and Marcus and I watched an awful awful program about another common problem where the brain is too big (or the wrong size) for the skull and the dog is in permanent agony. I think (though may be mistaken) that this is because they’ve historically been bred to look a certain way with a dome-shaped skull. 

Shirley, I love your comparison – Monty sounds like a push-over! And Milly doesn’t seem to fit the archetypal description of a Cavapoo at al! I’d love to see her smack when neglected.. what a madam! 

Dawn I’ll send details of the Cavapoo breeders we’ve come across in a PM

xxx


----------



## ali-s.j.

Oh I am glad you're going to JD's - their working cocker girls are perfection


----------



## Turi

We've heard such rave reviews and having met three at the St. Alban's Cockapoo meet the other day we just had to! 

x


----------



## ali-s.j.

My Izzy is Lilly's pup


----------



## Turi

Lilly is just SO pretty. You're going to have a heartbreaker on your hands! 

I might fall completely in love with a different one once I'm there... 

Turi x


----------



## ali-s.j.

Well, I was all set for a Honey pup, seen piccies of her previous litter and they were exactly what I was looking for, but then along came this cheeky little pup on a video at 6 weeks, and I was quite taken with her, and when we went to visit, :love-eyes: no other pup came close  Don't tell anyone, but Izzy is actually the best puppy in the whole world, ever


----------



## JoJo

Working and Show ??? 

A Cocker Spaniel is a one breed .. and when breeding cockapoo puppies I have seen pups from both working lines and show lines .. no difference in appearance (in my opinion) .. some working cockers are very lively but hey I have seen cockapoos from show lines which are just a lively and full of energy.. A mix of both is good  you just want a balance English cocker spaniel in my opinion.. 

Mandy (embee) has a lovely new puppy called Remy (a real cutie) and she has both in her background .... sorry Mandy hope you dont mind me showing off Remy .. just I really liked the fact she has both in her background xxx


----------



## Turi

Ali, I won't tell anyone 

Thanks for your advise Jojo. I think the working cross is for us. And yes I've seen Mandy's Remy, so cute. In fact we met Flo at the St. Alban's meet as well. 

x


----------



## JoJo

Personally I don't have a preference after much research .. the cockapoos look the same and if you like the cocker parent you will know ... 

However poodles ... well .. only joking lol


----------



## Hfd

Hi everyone - just to clarify I didn't say a show puppy would be calmer I just said that they can be which is what is suggested in alot of research we looked at. Obviously lots of character comes from the parents, I know a few cockapoo's and they all seem to me to be lively and fun but also cuddly and loving. Good luck with your visits at the weekend.


----------



## tessybear

I would love a cavapoo! I had a cavalier who lived till 17 with no health problems at all. He was very similar to Dexter- equally lively, good- natured but sightly more of a lapdog. His idea of heaven would have been curled up with me in bed under the duvet (if he had been allowed to) whereas Dexter would find it suffocating and although he loves a cuddle prefers the floor to sleep on rather than a lap
He had his bad points though - he was quite dominant and would run off and his recall was hopeless but I would hope the poodle cross part might improve that!
I am seriously thinking of getting one so would be interested to hear about yours.


----------



## Turi

Hi Tess

I’ll take some pics (if we’re allowed) this weekend and will let you know how we get on! 

Turi x


----------



## JoJo

Hfd said:


> Hi everyone - just to clarify I didn't say a show puppy would be calmer I just said that they can be which is what is suggested in alot of research we looked at. Obviously lots of character comes from the parents, I know a few cockapoo's and they all seem to me to be lively and fun but also cuddly and loving. Good luck with your visits at the weekend.


Helen don't worry .. show are expected to be calmer in general .... but all dogs are different .. some shows are lively and some working are very lively too ... 

All breeders that use shows cockers will tell you they are the best in the cockapoo mix and all breeders using working will tell you they are the best .... naturally .... I think just see the cocker in the mix and make your mind up from there  .... 

There is much more to consider when buying a cockapoo.. than the English Cocker Spaniel .... this is only one thing .. hey hard work all this poo buying


----------



## M&M's mummy

Turi said:


> Hello again
> 
> Thank you for all your responses!
> 
> Our first choice of Cockapoo would be working cross. We met a breeder a hobby breeder in Kent and we’re due to visit JDs this Saturday – can’t WAIT! From the photos I’ve got my eye on Muffin or Coco… On Sunday we’re going to meet the litter of Cavapoos and I think having the viewings so close together will help to make a comparison.
> 
> Jojo, with regards to Cavaliers apparently 50% of them get heart problems and Marcus and I watched an awful awful program about another common problem where the brain is too big (or the wrong size) for the skull and the dog is in permanent agony. I think (though may be mistaken) that this is because they’ve historically been bred to look a certain way with a dome-shaped skull.
> 
> Shirley, I love your comparison – Monty sounds like a push-over! And Milly doesn’t seem to fit the archetypal description of a Cavapoo at al! I’d love to see her smack when neglected.. what a madam!
> 
> Dawn I’ll send details of the Cavapoo breeders we’ve come across in a PM
> 
> xxx




Do let us know how you get on looking at the Cavapoos. 

Yes the skull one you describe is Syringomyelia and is very painful for them. The symptoms are scratching behind the ears and neck because it is the nerves that are affected and it is due to their skull size.

The check for it is an MRI scan, which I think needs to be done at around 2 1/2 . So breeders need to check prior to breeding.

It is something that needs all Cavalier breeders to be doing but at present I believe that it is something some of the breed club members are dragging their heels on and I might be wrong not sure if the KC has made this one of the health tests that needs to be done yet on their AB scheme ( think it is in the pipeline) I think at present it is more " encouraged" than enforced in the breeding circles. 

It's often because there is still a huge amount of research going on around Syringomyelia and the best way for MRI scans to be taken/evaluated, and their future inclusion into Kennel Club Health testing scheme (like the one for eyes - the heart tests are a breed club programme).

According to a Cavalier breeder she states that many breeders feel that they want to wait for a better screening programme, and, as it's not by any means compulsory (or perfect), want to wait and push for a scheme to be brought in which can offer the best long term solution to eradicate SM.

There is no cure for it either. 

Mitral Valve disease is another which some breeders are now getting checked although again not all breeders are doing this. The heart needs to be done at age 2 by a cardiologist and then done annually.

Eye tests are done annually too.

A lot of Cavaliers do get heart disease but it can be managed depending on the grading and doesn't normally appear till over 4.

They do recommend that Cavaliers are not bred before the age of 2.


However as Cavapoos are a cross then the poodle part would come into play.


----------



## strof51

Turi said:


> Part of the attraction of a Cavapoo is that they’re so loving. We’ve only seen Cockapoos when they’re about to be walked (i.e. excited!) – can they be cuddly at home?
> 
> Turi x


This is how our two spend their evenings, both from Working Cocker mothers but different breeders. And both mothers are still active gundogs.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Turi you met Rufus (JD working x) at St Albans. He's very exciting on a walk and even more exciting on an agility course which I take him to twice a week. At home he is a gentle couch potato (although adding Basil to the mix has livened things up on occasion!). As soon as I sit on the sofa Rufus is there with his chin rested on the cushion looking up to me with appealing eyes .....asking permission to jump up and sit beside me. He nestles in close to my side, does a big sigh and could stay there all night. The perfect balance in my opinion. 

Have fun this weekend. 

Karen xx


----------



## lola24

I love cavaliers- lovely dogs, always friendly. I know a breeder and look after them sometimes for her. I see a lot of cockapoo's at work, obviously they won me over! We also have 3 or 4 cavapoo's which come in- all from different breeders, they are all MENTAL!!! One of them bounces and bounces and bounces constantly over waist height (some of this 2 days post castration with a buster collar on!). All lovely dogs but all suprisingly crazier than the cockapoos i have met! Maybe i have just had a crazy batch through but give me a cockapoo anyday!


----------



## strof51

Our two regularly play with a Cavapoo, a Jackapoo, and a Labradoodle on the beach, they are all black. The look of amazement on peoples faces as this high speed mass of black fluff goes tearing past them is a picture, all are loverly dogs.


----------



## M&M's mummy

strof51 said:


> Our two regularly play with a Cavapoo, a Jackapoo, and a Labradoodle on the beach, they are all black. The look of amazement on peoples faces as this high speed mass of black fluff goes tearing past them is a picture, all are loverly dogs.


Ha ha that must be amazing to see


----------



## sharplesfamily

Turi - we had the same thoughts as you when looking for our perfect dog, as we saw two adorable cavapoos in a park which looked just like cockapoos and I loved them (the owner admitted they were from some sort of puppy farm). But, then we read about the potential health problems which were more than with a cockapoo and so ruled them out. I have to admit, Luna has just had an upset tummy and that worried the life out of me (I worried all day long - its like having another baby!) so I'm so happy we chose a healthier breed of dog.

Have a fab time at Jukee Doodles .

Harri x


----------



## Turi

Hello all,

Shirley – thank you for the health information - very interesting. When I learn that breeders of ‘pure-bred’ dogs are putting the appearance of their dogs before the health of their dogs it makes me livid. I know that some deliberate cross-breeds or ‘designer dogs’ receive some bad press (and to be honest I don’t know a lot about it) but I just don’t know how ‘purists’ as they call themselves can justify criticising people who breed cross-breeds who put the health of their dogs before appearance? Anyway, I digress… 

Col – thank you for the pics of your two. That’s exactly what we’d like to be doing with our dog in the evening! I’d love to see them playing with the Cavapoo, Jackapoo and Labradoodle too 

Karen – thank you for your comments. I hope you don’t think that I was being negative with the excitement comment. I’ve never had a dog before so this is all new to me! And I can only imagine how hard it is to refuse Rufus – he is absolutely gorgeous! 

Lola24 – how funny you say that. We’ve read that Cavapoos tend to be lower energy than Cockapoos. Your experience shows that this is not always the case!

Harri – sorry to hear that lovely Luna has been poorly. I’m not surprised that you’re worried. How is she today? 

Turi x


----------



## tessybear

Turi I think you can speculate for ever about which dog is the liveliest etc. A huge amount of it is just the dog's personality and how you interact with it. I would just go for the breed that appeals to you most and the breeder that you feel happiest with. They are all going to be lively and affectionate dogs who will be typically naughty as puppies- sometimes they will drive you mad but you will still love them to bits!


----------



## sharplesfamily

Turi said:


> Harri – sorry to hear that lovely Luna has been poorly. I’m not surprised that you’re worried. How is she today?
> 
> Turi x


Back to normal!!! So relieved. Phew!!
Thx for asking x


----------



## embee

I think that at the level you are now coming to in finding the right dog it is more about the individual dog than a breed or cross breed characteristic.

My best advice would be to find a breeder you are happy with and with parents you 'click' with, make sure you are high enough up their list to have first or second pick then also make sure selection is carried out at 6 weeks when you can get a good idea of their temperament. Once a puppy gets to 6 weeks you really can tell a lot about them.

I'm seeing Remy each week and last Friday (at 5 weeks 3 days) she is amazingly calm and very, very cuddly.

Any excuse to post a picture of my relaxed, cuddly puppy...









PS JD's Muffin is the most amazing looking girl


----------



## lady amanda

I LOVE REMY!!! LOOK AT That face!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Turi

Tess and Mandy I think you're right. We'll KNOW when we meet the right Mummy. 

Harri, so pleased to hear Luna is back to her lovely self! 

Mandy, can we set up an 'I love Remy' club?! I love that picture... more more more! 

Turi x


----------



## wilfiboy

Phew have nt read the whole thread but here goes...
Colin thats what it looks like in our house cockapoos lolled on you.
Shirley I had to laugh cos your comparison sounded like my 2 and they are both cockapoo's ... you could have been saying girl and boy.
I agree if all breeders have healthly dogs with good tempraments then maybe it comes down to just how you feel ... suck em and see... I think you'll know.
Just got to whisper though.... that I think Millie is gorgeous and when I first saw a picture of her (I thought she was a cockapoo) and thought I dont care if I get a blue roan or white and black pup on the back of seeing her picture but the only other cavapoo I've seen was nt quite so gorgeous.... sorry


----------



## alexisb

*Cavapoo breeders?*

Hiya, this is a really old post, but could you tell me which 4 breeders you'd found that do the health tests for cavapoos? Many thanks



Turi said:


> Hi Shirley
> 
> Thank you for your post.
> 
> Both of yours are just gorgeous!
> 
> Yes, the health risks are a real concern. We’ve managed to track down four breeders who do all the necessary health-checks. There are so many people offering puppies online who don’t bother.
> 
> Part of the attraction of a Cavapoo is that they’re so loving. We’ve only seen Cockapoos when they’re about to be walked (i.e. excited!) – can they be cuddly at home?
> 
> Turi x


----------



## Turi

Hi Alexis

I am sorry but I have not kept records of the health-tested Cavapoo breeders. If you look on the Poundlane website you will get an indication of the health tests required for Cavapoos. 
Good luck!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## wellerfeller

https://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/services/public/breed/health.aspx?id=6149

This link will give you all the info on health issues and tests for cavaliers.


----------



## Moette

M&M's mummy said:


> I let you borrow Milly my Cavapoo for the day Ali
> 
> I think you most of all would enjoy the experience being a former Cavalier owner ( like I was).
> 
> I am basing this on My cavapoo and my cockapoo who is a big wuss.
> 
> Who is more dominant : Milly
> Who is more jealous : Milly
> Who is more defiant : Milly
> Who nicks the other toys and isn't scared when growled at : Milly
> Who is scared of a lot of dogs : Monty
> Who will go over onto belly if you raise your voice : Monty
> Who hates to be told off : Monty
> Who is the biggest crybaby : Monty
> Who can't be bothered to get off sofa and go for walks at night : Monty
> Who will go out in all weathers: Milly
> Who barks the most and is more excitable : Milly
> Who demands fusses off you and when you stop you get bashed with the paw : Milly
> 
> Who is scared to go walking at night when it's dark : Monty
> 
> They are both funny characters and love them both sooo much but I couldn't choose between them which cross I prefer- it's the Cavaliers health that really let's them down.
> 
> I also love other poodle crosses too though!! especially schnoodles and westiepoos.
> 
> There is just something about dogs when you add a poodle into the mix.:love-eyes::love-eyes:


Between Milly and Monty, which one is the cavapoo and which the cockapoo? Are they the same size?


----------



## wilfiboy

Monty is the Cockapoo and Milly is the cavapoo. Milly is smaller but I couldn't say by how much x


----------

